# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Canard TV

## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
Sur les vidéos de Canard TV, je souhaite que vous vous déguisiez en lapin pour commenter les tests ! !  ::wub::

----------


## Next

Nan, en chevre ca sera mieux.

----------


## Caca Président

Boulon est déjà chèvre à la base pas besoin.

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

je dis fake, ou à poil avec des hameçons dans l'arrière train. Si la presse écrite devient audiovisuelle, où va le monde. Le CSA a autorisé El Gringo d'antenne ? Que fais la police ?

----------


## Truhl

Ah ben la voilà la webcam... ::XD::

----------


## Guest

Par contre c'est pas très malin de mettre "à venir" alors qu'elle est déjà fonctionnelle quand on sait chercher...

----------


## tenshu

> Par contre c'est pas très malin de mettre "à venir" alors qu'elle est déjà fonctionnelle quand on sait chercher...


c'est pas super cool sur l'autre topic on avait dit d'arrêter de balancer 
D'autant que ceux qui ne sont pas au courant pourront bientôt en profiter

----------


## Amiral Ackbar

> Par contre c'est pas très malin de mettre "à venir" alors qu'elle est déjà fonctionnelle quand on sait chercher...


C'est vrai, ça fait un moment je ris comme un con devant cette webcam.

----------


## Truhl

Un indice se cache dans cette affirmation...

----------


## Rom1

> Un indice se cache dans cette affirmation...


dude WTF?

----------


## Truhl

Ah, toi aussi alors?  ::P: h34r:

Edit : bon, laissez tomber, ma vanne est pourrie.

----------


## Rom1

> Ah, toi aussi alors? h34r:


regarde tes MP plutot.... :;):

----------


## DakuTenshi

Nul maintenant tout ler monde va savoir où est la webcam  ::sad::

----------


## Sylvine

Moi j'ai une question, est-ce que Redguff a un script pour toujours commencer ses messages par "Bonjour."?

----------


## ToasT

> Nul maintenant tout ler monde va savoir où est la webcam


Non, ils l'ont changée de place depuis.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Ils pourraient prévenir, j'ai mis 15 minutes à la retrouver  ::(:

----------


## Maxwell

> Ils pourraient prévenir, j'ai mis 15 minutes à la retrouver


C'est pas faux.

----------


## espérentya

moi je dit que canard tv va apporté des emmerde

----------


## Arseur

> moi je dit que canard tv va apporté des emmerde


Comme Canard PC en son temps, quoi. Nickel.

----------


## espérentya

bon, le projet est mort ou quoi?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bah non, y a Boulon qui joue de la contrebasse sur la webcam  ::mellow::

----------


## Guest

> bon, le projet est mort ou quoi?


Tu plaisantes ?! On a une nouvelle vidéo par jour...

----------


## NitroG42

D'ailleurs celle d'aujourd'hui c'est sonia au toilette avec la diarrhée.

----------


## Nelfe

D'ailleurs ce soir Boulon embarque la webcam au Quick pour un reportage spécial, j'attends ça avec impatience !

----------


## La Marmotta

ça fait des jours que je cherche en vain la webcam  ::'(:

----------


## Maxwell

> ça fait des jours que je cherche en vain la webcam


Plus c'est long, plus c'est bon. Continue de chercher.

----------


## Ezechiel

Là tu rates la séance de cuisine avec Gringo...

----------


## La Marmotta

s'il vous plaiiiiiiiiiiiiit ! J'en peux plus, j'ai cliqué partout, exploré chaque section, recherché sur google, sacrifié une chèvre, et même fait un sitting collectif sur les servers CPC de TF2.

Je n'en peux plus...

donnez-moi au moins un indice, en mp comme vous voulez...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> donnez-moi au moins un indice


niouzes.

----------


## Ezechiel

Tain Boulon il est encore plus beau que je le fantasmais. Je suis dépassé par les émotions qui m'envahissent. Au secours.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Tain Boulon il est encore plus beau que je le fantasmais. Je suis dépassé par les émotions qui m'envahissent. Au secours.


hmmm...finalement c'est pas si grave si je trouve pas. ::mellow::

----------


## Ash

pas de lien svp

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> pas de lien


modéré

----------


## Ash

ah ouais ok, ce running gag est donc approuvé par la rédac'. Je vois le genre...
Pas grave, reste le MP.

----------


## Ezechiel

> ah ouais ok, ce running gag est donc approuvé par la rédac'. Je vois le genre...
> Pas grave, reste le MP.


BAN pour être aigri parce qu'il a pas accé au lien pour la webcam

----------


## Jahwel

C'est drôle. Ahahahah. Voilà.

----------


## Ash

> C'est drôle. Ahahahah. Voilà.


Pas mieux.

----------


## Zepolak

Et sinon, pour cette histoire de webcam, pasque y a un topic-poubelle donc j'en profite de donner mon avis qui sert à rien, j'ai jamais vraiment cherché (pasque je m'en branle d'une force), mais tout de même, ça sent le pipeau à 3km...  ::rolleyes:: 
Enfin, c'est peut-être moi, chuis un peu comme St Thomas...

----------


## LouisLeFuneste

> Et sinon, pour cette histoire de webcam, pasque y a un topic-poubelle donc j'en profite de donner mon avis qui sert à rien, j'ai jamais vraiment cherché (pasque je m'en branle d'une force), mais tout de même, ça sent le pipeau à 3km... 
> Enfin, c'est peut-être moi, chuis un peu comme St Thomas...


Ben oui c'est évident, t'imagine : ils ont déjà des contrats et autre fatwas sur le crâne , ils vont pas facilité le travail des hommes de main de the Hidden Global Video Games Corporated of the World  en montrant leur bobines sur le web !

----------


## Truhl

Syndrôme de Stockholm, Ezechiel?

----------


## Ezechiel

> Syndrôme de Stockholm, Ezechiel?


C'est le grand complot juif arabe  ::mellow::  ON VA TOUS MOURIR :&#39;(

----------


## leroliste

Et dire qu'à un moment, j'etais persuadé qu'elle existait pas... j'en avait meme apporté la "preuve"... et puis j'ai reçu un mp...

Ce fut comme un saint graal...  ::wub::

----------


## Super Menteur

Mais arretez avec ce running gag quoi, c'est même plus drôle !
Ou alors envoyez moi aussi le MP !

----------


## Nelfe

J'ai bien aimé la partie de Company of Heroes entre Gringo et Boulon hier soir, filmée par la webcam, du boulot de pro.

----------


## Ash

Il sert à quoi ce topic ? A faire du teasing pour une future (vraie) webcam ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

A attirer tous les aigris du forum.

----------


## Ash

Et les idiots aussi je crois.

----------


## O.Boulon

Faudrait penser à arrêter d'appeller ça "la webcam".

C'est quand même deux TriCCD 1920*1080

----------


## LouisLeFuneste

> Faudrait penser à arrêter d'appeller ça "la webcam".
> 
> C'est quand même deux TriCCD 1920*1080


  Vous auriez pu éviter l'odorama les gars! :zomb:

----------


## Coin-Coin

Je vois pas ce que cela a d'excitant une webcam sur un lieu de travail ? Voir 3 clampins devant leur PC à rien foutre ? Je lève les yeux de mon écran et c'est exactement le triste spectacle de mon quotidien au boulot  ::mellow::

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu me vois pas te faire un doigt, là, par exemple...

----------


## Coin-Coin

Quoi ?

Le lien, vite  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Mars2

> Et sinon, pour cette histoire de webcam, pasque y a un topic-poubelle donc j'en profite de donner mon avis qui sert à rien, j'ai jamais vraiment cherché (pasque je m'en branle d'une force), mais tout de même, ça sent le pipeau à 3km... 
> Enfin, c'est peut-être moi, chuis un peu comme St Thomas...


Cay un scandale....

----------


## TheToune

Sinon si vous vous amusez a garder les logs de connexion sur la webcam je suis dedans ...

Dommage que j'ai pas un full acces j'aimerais bien pouvoir jouer avec les zooms moi ...

----------


## SSkuLL

oué, y aurait moyen d'avoir le lien pour cette Mega Cam TriCCD ? 

S'il vous plait hein  ::P:

----------


## Makura

J'ai detesté le segment "la cuisine de gringo".

----------


## XWolverine

Oui, enfin, faut arrêter. Elle n'a de webcam que le nom, parce que y'a peu de contenu, elle est la plupart du temps arrêtée (ou tournée vers le mur (sympa la cafetière, mais on s'en lasse, hein)).
mais bon, faut la garder, parce que y'a de bon moments, quand même.

Tiens, Half, à quand un best of des meilleurs trips sur le site ?

----------


## Paul Verveine

Omar est-ce que tu pourrais me refiler le lien par mp je l'ai perdu...

----------


## Pelomar

Moi la webcam je sais comment y aller, mais j'arrive pas a y acceder  ::cry::

----------


## Truhl

Ben moi, la webcam elle passera pas par moi.

----------


## O.Boulon

On va changer le système bientôt de toutes façons.
Trop de balances ont expliqué à leurs potes comment faire.

Alors vous allez voir. La prochaine fois, ça se jouera au mérite.

----------


## Super Menteur

Ah parceque c'est PAS un running gag ?
Ou alors franchement, ca c'est de la relance de gag.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> La prochaine fois, ça se jouera au mérite.


Ben elle où ma république bananière préférée là ?(DMC spapossible) Au mérite ? ::huh:: 




> Ah parceque c'est PAS un running gag ?
> Ou alors franchement, ca c'est de la relance de gag.


je vote pour la réponse 2 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Colbaq

Et voilà, une fois de plus je me retrouve exclu, c'est comme un retour du collége...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Alors vous allez voir. La prochaine fois, ça se jouera au mérite.


Et pour ceux qui sont déjà passés par cette case mérite ? Parce que moi, j'ai rien balancé, promis-juré.

Par contre, je me souviens en avoir chier pour la trouver s'te webcam, pas envie de recommencer  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Remise à zéro pour tout le monde.
Relancer In Memoriam 2 pour vous échauffer.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Relancer *In Memoriam 2* pour vous échauffer.


Lapin compris ::unsure::  :Pelomar:

----------


## Goji

Comment on fait si on a perdu son coupe-ongles ?

----------


## francou008

Avec le type "Submit", je pense que c'est pas pour bientot la webcam.
:gardelemystère:

----------


## Dar

C'est quoi la marque du tee shirt à Gringo là svp je le trouve trop tendance ? (moi aussi j'adore la tektonik)

----------


## O.Boulon

Quetchua.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Quetchua.


Y a pas de "t" :mecquiabosséàDecathlon:

----------


## Guest

> Y a pas de "t" :mecquiabosséàDecathlon:


Ouais ben dans Décathlon y a pas de Q ni de u plutôt.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Ouais ben dans Décathlon y a pas de Q ni de u plutôt.


Gné ?
Ah merde autant d'habitude je te comprend autant là... ::huh::

----------


## Guest

C'est pas grave, je me fais rire.

----------


## leroliste

Ce qui est marrant avec cette histoire, c'est que c'est comme la difference entre les rose croix et les rosicruciens (pour ceux qui ont un minimum de culture -le pendule de foucault- ou qui ont joués a nephilim):

Il y a ceux qui savent, ceux qui font semblant de savoir, ceux qui croient savoir, et ceux qui ne savent pas.

C'est dur pour à peu près trois catégories de personnes.

EDIT: Bordel, mais vous avez vraiment remis les compteurs à zero!!!! Vous faites chier les gars, j'avais suffisement galeré comme ça...

----------


## Guest

> Ce qui est marrant avec cette histoire, c'est que c'est comme la difference entre les rose croix et les rosicruciens (pour ceux qui ont un minimum de culture -le pendule de foucault- ou qui ont joués a nephilim):
> 
> Il y a ceux qui savent, ceux qui font semblant de savoir, ceux qui croient savoir, et ceux qui ne savent pas.
> 
> C'est dur pour à peu près trois catégories de personnes.


Hahaha les vieilles considérations métaphysiques pour essayer de chopper des infos.

----------


## La Marmotta

Elle filme quoi la webcam là ? Il y avait qui Gringo qui se baissait et puis maintenant c'est devenu tout noir.

----------


## Largeman

> Moi la webcam je sais comment y aller, mais j'arrive pas a y acceder


Sache que tu n'es pas seul ... ::|:

----------


## getcha

Pour ceux qui veulent acceder à la webcam, j'ai caché la manip quelque part dans le topic a bobo :relanceledabobocode:

----------


## Oor-tael

Sinon, moi je dis que sur Canard TV il faudra penser à caler une émission type _The G Spot_. Parce que voir une brune assez mignonne, accessoirement à poil, détruire un jeu vidéo en disant que "les contrôles sont beaucoup trop simples" et que "l'IA est une vaste blague", ça décoiffe !

A voir sur l'équivalent adulte de YouTube : */watch/145013*  ::P:

----------


## NitroG42

Ah ba merde, j'ai cherché, mais je tombe que sur des trucs de cul, je fais quoi ?

----------


## Oor-tael

Désolé, je ne peux pas être plus précis, sinon je me fais tapper sur les doigts  ::P:

----------


## Ezechiel

> Désolé, je ne peux pas être plus précis, sinon je me fais tapper sur les doigts


Barf non. Tu peux mettre l'URL, si c'est interdit aux mineurs, il faut un compte Youtube de majeur. Oui, c'est super securisé. Ou pas.

----------


## Colbaq

> Barf non. Tu peux mettre l'URL, si c'est interdit aux mineurs, il faut un compte Youtube de majeur. Oui, c'est super securisé. Ou pas.


il parle pas de youtube, enfin pas vraiment... mais c'est le même début

----------


## NitroG42

Ah nan mais je cherchais sur youtube...
J'avais pas vu le truc avant, sparti !

----------


## Colbaq

> Ah nan mais je cherchais sur youtube...
> J'avais pas vu le truc avant, sparti !


T'es trop jeune, n'y vas pas!

----------


## Pelomar

> Lapin compris :Pelomar:


Enflure  ::o:

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Enflure


Il parle pas de toi, il parle d'un certain Pelomar, qui est un pseudo assez ridicule soit dit en passant.

----------


## Pelomar

> Il parle pas de toi, il parle d'un certain Pelomar, qui est un pseudo assez ridicule soit dit en passant.


a la base c'était Pèle-homard, mais j'ai voulu rentrer dans un l33t Clan de counter strike pour pwener du n00B q lq kqlqsh et c'était trop long comme pseudo.
Et puis bon, en fait je suis pas rentré dans le clan.

[/mavie]

----------


## b0b0

c'est du grand n'importequoi ce truc canard tv  ::o:

----------


## Nelfe

Le clash entre Maïté et Boulon était pas trop mal, à refaire.

----------


## b0b0

et quand boulon fait caca sur un test de grossesse

----------


## Hellzed

A quand alors ce lecteur Canard TV ?  ::P:

----------


## Mr.Pipboy

> A quand alors ce lecteur Canard TV ?


Tu nous ferais profiter de tes JV-Tv  ::ninja::  ?
<--Centaurus  :B):

----------


## Hellzed

Of course, et vu l'état de Jv.tv, je cherche un nouveau site où me poser.  :;):

----------


## Samzamel

Un bon petit up

----------


## Therapy2crew

Dis donc je viens quand même de me farcir les 4 pages précédentes et je reste perplexe devant ce topic . Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que toute cette histoire abracadabrantesque ?
S'il y avait un Canard Tv je pensais que Fish l'aurait annoncé devant une foule en délire !! Ou alors c'est un fake éhonté de 4 pages ... mais je pense plutôt que c'était un CanardTVbéta pour les plus soumis ... mmmmh ...  :<_<:

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour remettre les choses dans leur contexte:
- En décembre 2007, à la sortie de l'ancien nouveau site, il y avait un espace "CANARD TV" sur la homepage. Nous n'avons pas eu le temps et aussi une grosse flemme pour faire ce que l'on désirait. Du coup, l'espace "canard TV" avait été supprimé.

L'espoir avait été relancé avec l'opération "Foi de canard" par Fish. C'est toujours dans notre liste de projets, avec un tas d'autres trucs cools. Reste que comme d'hab', on a pas assez de temps pour faire tout ce que l'on voudrait, et que pour le moment la Canard TV n'est pas d'actualité. Mais il aura du nouveau dans les semaines à venir à ce propos tout de même.

----------


## O.Boulon

Par contre, les membres premium peuvent retrouver la webcam à l'endroit habituel.

----------


## Akodo

> Par contre, les membres premium peuvent retrouver la webcam à l'endroit habituel.


Et pour passer membre premium faut passer vous voir à la rédac à l'improviste c'est ça ?

 ::ninja:: joke ::ninja::

----------


## Samzamel

> Et pour passer membre premium faut passer vous voir à la rédac à l'improviste c'est ça ?
> 
> joke


Bah non tu dois payer chaque mois ça enlève la pub du site et en plus tu peux choisir ton avatar  ::wub::

----------


## Niklaos

> Bah non tu dois payer chaque mois ça enlève la pub du site et en plus tu peux choisir ton avatar


skoisaykoneries ?

----------


## Largeman

> skoisaykoneries ?


daykoneries !

----------


## Mug Bubule

Ouais, mon avatar il est trop laid ... dommage que je sois trop pauvre pour être membre praymi-homme.  ::|:

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Être membre premium augmente aussi de 50% les chances de gagner aux concours de b0b0.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et donne accès aux titres persos à partir de 100 posts, ça c'est bien.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Par contre, les membres premium peuvent retrouver la webcam à l'endroit habituel.


Salaud ! SALAUD !!

----------


## Alab

> Ouais, mon avatar il est trop laid ... dommage que je sois trop pauvre pour être membre praymi-homme.



T'as qu'à payer en nature  :^_^:

----------


## carbish

> Être membre premium augmente aussi de 50% les chances de gagner aux concours de b0b0.


Pas suffisant soldat  :B): .

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Bah après tu peux passer "Gold VIP" mais c'est un peu chéro...

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Faudrait penser à arrêter d'appeller ça "la webcam".
> 
> C'est quand même deux TriCCD 1920*1080


Par contre, j'ai remarqué que vous aviez un défaut au niveau de la décompression du flux HD. Est-ce que vous appliquez un désentrelacement, ou c'est du 1080 i ?
Et puis je vous conseille de réduire la taille des macroblocs afin de ne pas gacher la définition du GOP pour les images compressées en .m2v.

----------


## Logan

Salut,

J'ai un souci avec la webcam. Je me rends bien à l'endroit habituel pour le lien et la fenêtre se lance, mais on dirait du Powerpoint. J'ai genre 1 image toutes les 10 secondes. C'est normal et voulu où c'est chez moi que çà déconne ?

Autre chose, on ne voit aucun mac dans la rédac sur aucun bureau. Vous faites la mise en page du magazine et tout sur PC ? Je croyais que les mac étaient quand même pas mal pour ce genre de truc.

Sinon, on voit souvent des chaises/bureaux vides, vous avez d'autres pièces ou vous bossez pour de vrai et sans webcam ?

----------


## Guest

15h23 c'est un peu tôt si tu veux voir du monde dans la rédac.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Et pis surtout c'est vendredi après midi ... le WE hein ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Normal, on évite le temps réel pour pas pousser trop les serveurs.
Et puis pour éviter les poursuites aussi. Pareil, pas de son vu les horreurs qu'on profère.

Et on fait toute la maquette sur PC.
Après, c'est post bouclage donc normal pour la fréquentation.

----------


## Logan

Merci pour ces réponses. je me demandais aussi pour le son d'ailleurs.

En tout cas, c'est une très bonne initiative de votre part d'avoir mis çà en place, de mettre des visages sur des pseudos, et de vous voir à l'oeuvre en train de nous préparer le magazine qu'on va acheter quelques jours après.

Vous savez rester simple, et surtout accessible, et çà n'a pas de prix de nos jours.

Et les cartons de pizza qui trainent au milieu des claviers, j'adore   :;):  On se croirait chez moi.

----------


## Alab

Mais c'est où cette webcam, c'est pas une blague ?! Et c'est vraiment payant ?  ::huh:: 

:jesaisjetezmoidespirres:

----------


## Logan

Relis quelques posts plus haut. Si tu as un compte Premium, c'est gratuit. Sinon oui, c'est payant, mais pas cher du tout, et çà vaux carrément le coup.

Pour le lien, je ne l'ai pas sous la main là, mais fais une recherche, il est dans un des posts.

----------


## Nelfe

Le plus passionnant c'est vers 4-5h du matin, il se passe des choses dans la rédac'  ::ninja::

----------


## Logan

> Le plus passionnant c'est vers 4-5h du matin, il se passe des choses dans la rédac'


Merde tu y a accès toi ? Moi à cette heure là, elle fonctionne plus.

----------


## Alab

> Relis quelques posts plus haut. Si tu as un compte Premium, c'est gratuit. Sinon oui, c'est payant, mais pas cher du tout, et çà vaux carrément le coup.
> 
> Pour le lien, je ne l'ai pas sous la main là, mais fais une recherche, il est dans un des posts.



Ok parce que je croyais que c'était une blague l'histoire du compte premium, bon jvais chercher un peu merci  :;):

----------


## Logan

> Ok parce que je croyais que c'était une blague l'histoire du compte premium, bon jvais chercher un peu merci


De rien.

----------


## Alab

J'ai trouvé canard tv grâce à google : http://www.canard-blog.com/video-can...-zappe-98.html
 ::rolleyes::  ::):  ::P:  :^_^: 

Edit// si j'ai bien compris on peut espérer trouver la webcam en farfouillant dans le forum c'est ça ? Pask c'est pas facile ...

----------


## Logan

Exactement. Et le premier indice pour te mettre sur la voie est dans ce topic même. Fouille bien, c'est pas si compliqué que çà.

Un indice : 30, mais parfois rouge.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Le "parfois rouge" c'est moyen comme indice. Parce que c'est vraiment parfois, quoi. Rarement même.

----------


## Alab

Bon je me mets en quête alors merci. ^^

----------


## Logan

> Le "parfois rouge" c'est moyen comme indice. Parce que c'est vraiment parfois, quoi. Rarement même.


Oui, on est d'accord, mais c'est déjà arrivé, tu peux pas dire le contraire. Et s'il associe çà avec 30, et une bonne recherche sur le forum, il ne va pas mettre longtemps à trouver.




> Bon je me mets en quête alors merci. ^^


Si tu te créé un compte Premium, n'hésite pas à me rajouter en contact ami qu'on puisse tchatter ensemble avec la rédac.

----------


## Alab

> Si tu te créé un compte Premium, n'hésite pas à me rajouter en contact ami qu'on puisse tchatter ensemble avec la rédac.



C'est par où ça pour créer le compte ou même voir le prix tout ça ? ^^'

----------


## Logan

> C'est par où ça pour créer le compte ou même voir le prix tout ça ? ^^'


C'est lié à la webcam. Tu trouves le lien, tu trouves le compte Premium. Franchement, avec mon indice, tu devrais facilement  trouver.

----------


## Alab

Hum déjà que j'ai du mal à comprendre le père Fougasse et à faire un mot de 3 lettres où j'y met un chiffre dans l'émission du même nom je dois avouer que là j'ai trouvé un passe temps pour les semaines à venir ! xDD

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Exactement. Et le premier indice pour te mettre sur la voie est dans ce topic même. Fouille bien, c'est pas si compliqué que çà.
> 
> Un indice : 30, mais parfois rouge.


Ah merci j'ai trouvé. Par contre le lien est mort j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Alab

> Ah merci j'ai trouvé. Par contre le lien est mort j'ai l'impression.


Ptet pask c'est week-end alors c'est désactivé. Bon je retourne à mes recherches moi ^^'

----------


## Logan

> Ah merci j'ai trouvé. Par contre le lien est mort j'ai l'impression.


T'as bien un compte Premium ?

----------


## Tien 12

> Ah merci j'ai trouvé. Par contre le lien est mort j'ai l'impression.


Trouvé aussi  :B): , et le lien marche nickel chez moi...  :;): 

Enfin a moi le compte Premium. Je t'ai envoyé une invit Logan.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Exactement. Et le premier indice pour te mettre sur la voie est dans ce topic même. Fouille bien, c'est pas si compliqué que çà.
> 
> Un indice : 30, mais parfois rouge.


Logan, je te retires 30 crédits de ton compte. Tu connais la règle: On ne donne pas d'indices aux autres membres. 
Dommage tu redescends à 200 points alors qu'il te manquait que 20 pour commander la peluche. Mais désolé, les règles sont les mêmes pour tous.

PS: Je n'édite pas ton message car je veux pas désavantager ou avantager qui que ce soit.

----------


## Alab

Oh, désolé Logan c'est de ma faute j'aurais pas dû demander d'aide...

----------


## Logan

> Logan, je te retires 30 crédits de ton compte. Tu connais la règle: On ne donne pas d'indices aux autres membres. 
> Dommage tu redescends à 200 points alors qu'il te manquait que 20 pour commander la peluche. Mais désolé, les règles sont les mêmes pour tous.
> 
> PS: Je n'édite pas ton message car je veux pas désavantager ou avantager qui que ce soit.


Je savais que je m'exposais à ce genre de sanction. Mais je la trouve un peu disproportionnée.

Je connais les règles, mais Alab, au contraire de plusieurs autres membres, est resté courtois et sympathique. Il mérite d'être au moins mis sur la voie pour accéder à un compte Premium qui, je te rappelle, permet de faire vivre ce site, et peut-être même payer vos salaires, ou une partie en tout cas (je n'en sais rien, je suppose hein).

Si vous fermez toutes les portes à chaque fois qu'un membre essaye sincèrement d'accéder à la partie réservée du forum, je ne pense pas que çà soit très bon non plus.

Merci en tout cas de ne pas avoir éditer mon message.




> Oh, désolé Logan c'est de ma faute j'aurais pas dû demander d'aide...


Ce n'est pas grave, ne t'inquiète pas. Je savais très bien qu'en t'aidant, je risquais ce genre de réaction.

J'espère en tout cas que tu trouvera, ce sera ma petite revanche.

----------


## --Lourd--

Si quelqu'un me passe le lien de la webcam, je vote à gauche.

----------


## Alab

Moi j'ai pas encore le droit de vote mais je peux ptet prendre des réservations pour les années à venir.  ::XD::

----------


## Largeman

> Si quelqu'un me passe le lien de la webcam, je vote à gauche.


On voit ça en MP.

----------


## Samzamel

The webcam is a lie

----------


## Jeckhyl

Jaloux.

----------


## Logan

Ignorant surtout.

----------


## znokiss

J'adore le coup de la webcam.
Y'a ceux qui connaissent le gag, et qui le font perdurer à chaque nouveau crédule, y'a ceux de la rédac qui entretiennent le suspens, y'a ceux qui font croire qu'ils y ont accès et qui s'en vantent, y'a ceux qui savent pas et qui suivent....


....et y'a ceux qui ont vraiment l'accès, et qui s'en vantent.

----------


## johnnyblaguos

"J'ai l'accès mais j'y vais pas parce que même pimp my ride c'est plus exaltant que de voir 6 ou 7 mecs derrière un clavier". Sans déconner.

----------


## Kamikaze

Danse la balunga
et la webcam apparaitra.

ah.....  ::wub::

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> On voit ça en MP.


Euh...  ::|: 

Perso je demande la remise à 0 des points de Largeman parce que vu comment on en a chié pour trouver la webcam, je trouve abusé de refiler les liens comme ça aux nioubies.

Nan mais c'est vrai quoi.  :<_<:

----------


## --Lourd--

Nan mais il m'a pas contacté. Finalement il doit voter à droite.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Danse la balunga
> et la webcam apparaitra.
> 
> ah.....


Et sinon Stephan Chacun a pu recontacter Bowie et Jagger  ?(de mémoire).

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Danse la balunga
> et la webcam apparaitra.
> 
> ah.....


Putain y a pas à dire, la fin des années 90 ça a pas été facile pour tout le monde ...  ::mellow:: 
Putain Pom2ter ...  ::cry::

----------


## ToasT

Par contre LOGAN, en ce qui concerne ton 1 images toutes les 10 secondes, je pense que c'est en rapport avec ta bande passante, moi avec la fibre optique j'ai un bon taux de rafraichissement, j'ai quand même vu Zoulou danser au milieu du bureau, ça n'a pas de prix, ça  ::):

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Par contre, merci pour le gif animé en MP, mais si tu le sors sur le forum c'est ban direct.

----------


## ToasT

J'ai dit non.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Ok, tu l'auras voulu, je te banni pour 1 journée.

----------


## NitroG42

Et merde, quand je pense que j'ai raté ca !

Sinon, Casque ressemble étrangement à mon sadique prof de math.
Coïncidence ? Je ne crois pas.

----------


## elkoo

Pour le prix je trouve que ça ne vaut vraiment pas le cout. Je retourne sur la chaine de la star ac'.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Tant qu'a vous la touchez entre vous autant le faire par MP histoire de pas dégouter ceux qui ont pas de Comptes "PremiumVipWeshWeshBlin'Blin'".

Comment ça aigri ? Mais c'est vous là !! C'est bon quoi j'me casse vous m'avez gavé quoi !

----------


## Logan

> Tant qu'a vous la touchez entre vous autant le faire par MP histoire de pas dégouter ceux qui ont pas de Comptes "PremiumVipWeshWeshBlin'Blin'".
> 
> Comment ça aigri ? Mais c'est vous là !! C'est bon quoi j'me casse vous m'avez gavé quoi !


30, mais parfois rouge.

----------


## Nelfe

Vers 15h ils mettent la première page du prochain CPC devant la cam', comme ça on peut la lire en exclusivité  ::):

----------


## Alab

Raaah c'est la misère je trouve paaaas !!  ::cry::  J'avais quelques pistes mais qui se sont révélées erronées quand j'ai cherché dans leurs sens ...

----------


## Logan

Je suis désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus que je ne l'ai déjà fais. Mais Zoulou et Boulon m'ont à l'oeil et je tiens à mon compte Premium si durement acquis.

----------


## Alab

T'inquiète pas je comprends parfaitement  :;):

----------


## elkoo

Je revends le miens 99€ pour acheter la peluche Spam Spam Cul Cul, si ça te dis.

----------


## znokiss

Alab : c'est des bétises, tout ça.
Déso, je casse le suspens.




Bon, c'est vrai qu'il est marrant en live par moment, Zoulou. Surtout quand

----------


## Logan

Note à tous ceux qui m'envoient des MP ( 3 ou 4 aujourd'hui) :

Je ne peux pas vous donner d'autres indices, même par MP.

Certains ont compris que le "30, mais parfois rouge" était bien évidemment en rapport avec la couv du dernier n° de CPC (en même temps, c'était simple).

Franchement, vous êtes près du but, je ne peux pas en faire plus pour vous.

Si j'en ai trop dis Zoulou ou Boulon, n'hésitez pas à modifier mon message, mais pas de points en moins s'il vous plait, je veux pas louper le RDV en direct de ce soir  ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Note à tous ceux qui m'envoient des MP ( 3 ou 4 aujourd'hui) :
> 
> Je ne peux pas vous donner d'autres indices, même par MP.
> 
> Certains ont compris que le "30, mais parfois rouge" était bien évidemment en rapport avec la couv du dernier n° de CPC (en même temps, c'était simple).
> 
> Franchement, vous êtes près du but, je ne peux pas en faire plus pour vous.
> 
> Si j'en ai trop dis Zoulou ou Boulon, n'hésitez pas à modifier mon message, mais pas de points en moins s'il vous plait, je veux pas louper le RDV en direct de ce soir


Ahah kilécon  ::P:

----------


## Logan

Bah c'est sérieux en plus, je reçois vraiment des MP ...

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bah c'est sérieux en plus, je reçois vraiment des MP ...


C'est ça le plus drôle.

----------


## ToasT

Moi en même temps, me suis fait ban pour ça, alors je ferme bien maggle.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Bandes de mateurs ! Voyeurs pervers dégénérés ! Figures d'angoisse !!!

:jaloux:

----------


## Pelomar

Sans déconner stop les indices Logan, je veux continuer a me sentir privilégié.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Certains ont compris que le "30, mais parfois rouge" était bien évidemment en rapport avec la couv du dernier n° de CPC (en même temps, c'était simple).
> 
> Franchement, vous êtes près du but, je ne peux pas en faire plus pour vous.


Mmmh ... Tu vois, Logan, y a quelque chose de "bizarre" dans ton post ... :<_<:  Bah ouais. Parce que tu vois, ton "soit-disant" indice, *30 parfois rouge*, bah y a comme quelque chose qui colle pas ! 
Tu envoie ton mesage le 10/10, la preuve ... ::o:  Et là comme de par magie, tu nous annonces que l'indice à un lien "évident" avec la couverture du CPC SORTI LE 15/10 !!! ::w00t::  
TU PEUX EXPLIQUER ÇA ?!? QUI TU COUVRES ? TU VAS CRACHER LE MORCEAU RACLURE !!!  ::(:

----------


## Logan

> Mmmh ... Tu vois, Logan, y a quelque chose de "bizarre" dans ton post ... Bah ouais. Parce que tu vois, ton "soit-disant" indice, *30 parfois rouge*, bah y a comme quelque chose qui colle pas ! 
> Tu envoie ton mesage le 10/10, la preuve ... Et là comme de par magie, tu nous annonces que l'indice à un lien "évident" avec la couverture du CPC SORTI LE 15/10 !!! 
> TU PEUX EXPLIQUER ÇA ?!? QUI TU COUVRES ? TU VAS CRACHER LE MORCEAU RACLURE !!!


La couv' du dernier CPC était connue bien avant sa sortie le 15/10. C'est un des (nombreux) privilèges d'avoir un compte Premium et d'avoir accès à la partie privée du forum.

Je ne couvre donc personne, à par mon cul et mon accès, même si en ce moment, je suis border line avec ce post.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> La couv' du dernier CPC était connue bien avant sa sortie le 15/10. C'est un des (nombreux) privilèges d'avoir un compte Premium et d'avoir accès à la partie privée du forum.
> 
> Je ne couvre donc personne, à par mon cul et mon accès, même si en ce moment, je suis border line avec ce post.


T'as de la chance mon gars ... Ouais t'as beaucoup de chance ...  ::(: 
Tes déclarations ne peuvent être remises en cause donc mon accusation est caduque !

Je l'aurai un, jour je l'aurai !! (mon compte premium)

----------


## Norochj

Cette histoire m'intrigue aussi et donc je suis allé voir à la page 30 du numéro 179 de ce mois-ci (qui est rouge pour le coup) et la seule piste que je trouve c'est le message codé de Grand Maître B. Malheureusement je dois attendre ce soir pour piocher dans mes vieux numéros et trouver de quoi le décoder.

Du coup est-ce que la récompence du grand jeu de l'été (page 35) est un accès à la zone 51 ou à un compte premium ? Seul le gagnant le saura donc profite en pour décoder le message au plus vite.

----------


## Therapy2crew

Diantre ! Quelle révélation !




> Malheureusement je dois attendre ce soir pour *piocher dans mes vieux numéros et trouver de quoi le décoder*..


Mais zencore ?

----------


## Guest

> Je l'aurai un, jour je l'aurai !! (mon compte premium)


Nan, t'es sur la blacklist... C'est fichu pour toi.

----------


## Norochj

> Diantre ! Quelle révélation !
> 
> 
> Mais zencore ?


En fait quand j'ai lu le titre de l'encadré "Grand jeu de l'été" je pensais que dans le numéro double de cet été il y avait la solution pour le message crypté mais en fait non...

Du coup j'ai bien passé une heure hier soir à chercher comment décrypter le message de Grand maître B. J'ai essayé le coup du miroir, lire à travers, superposition des lettres. J'ai cherché sur plusieurs police de caractères mais j'ai pas trouvé celle qui correspond.
En plus il y a des incohérences comme le dernier mot de la seconde ligne composé de 4 fois le même caractère (donc je pensais au !) mais on retrouve ce caractère au milieu d'un autre mot. Du coup je suis perdu...

----------


## Kamikaze

> En fait quand j'ai lu le titre de l'encadré "Grand jeu de l'été" je pensais que dans le numéro double de cet été il y avait la solution pour le message crypté mais en fait non...
> 
> Du coup j'ai bien passé une heure hier soir à chercher comment décrypter le message de Grand maître B. J'ai essayé le coup du miroir, lire à travers, superposition des lettres. J'ai cherché sur plusieurs police de caractères mais j'ai pas trouvé celle qui correspond.
> En plus il y a des incohérences comme le dernier mot de la seconde ligne composé de 4 fois le même caractère (donc je pensais au !) mais on retrouve ce caractère au milieu d'un autre mot. Du coup je suis perdu...


Putain sérieux calme toi tu vas faire une crise d'angoisse là, regarde dans les news y'a la soluce du jeu.

----------


## Norochj

> Putain sérieux calme toi tu vas faire une crise d'angoisse là, regarde dans les news y'a la soluce du jeu.


J'ai rien trouvé dans les news du site... Je veux bien un lien car là je vois pas.

----------


## Logan

> Putain sérieux calme toi tu vas faire une crise d'angoisse là, regarde dans les news y'a la soluce du jeu.


Ne balance pas de fausses pistes non plus ... Et y'a aucun jeu.

----------


## Norochj

Moi c'est plus le message codé de Grand maître B qui m'intéresse que cette pseudo histoire de compte premium. J'ai émis l'hypothèse à Therapy2crew qu'il pouvait y avoir un rapport entre les deux mais ce qui m'intéresse vraiment c'est de décryper le message qu'il écrit sur la page 30. 
Kamikaze me dit que la réponse se trouve dans les news mais j'ai peur qu'il confonde avec le concours de bObO, du coup j'attends de voir si d'autres canards ont réussi à décrypter de leur cotès.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Moi c'est plus le message codé de Grand maître B qui m'intéresse que cette pseudo histoire de compte premium. J'ai émis l'hypothèse à Therapy2crew qu'il pouvait y avoir un rapport entre les deux mais ce qui m'intéresse vraiment c'est de décryper le message qu'il écrit sur la page 30. 
> Kamikaze me dit que la réponse se trouve dans les news mais j'ai peur qu'il confonde avec le concours de bObO, du coup j'attends de voir si d'autres canards ont réussi à décrypter de leur cotès.


Oulalala il est fou ce garçon.

Tiens http://www.canardpc.com/news-29845-U..._Garriott.html


Et Logan arrête de le tourmenter.

----------


## Norochj

> Putain sérieux calme toi tu vas faire une crise d'angoisse là, regarde dans les news y'a la soluce du jeu.





> Oulalala il est fou ce garçon.
> 
> Tiens http://www.canardpc.com/news-29845-U..._Garriott.html
> 
> 
> Et Logan arrête de le tourmenter.


Ah non je proteste, ce n'est pas le même code utilisé. 
J'ai déjà fait le tour des différents symboles et codes (runes naines, elfique, symbole de Tabula Rasa, Stargate, Seigneur des anneaux, etc...) et rien ne correspond à ceux utilisé dans ce message scrypté.
*Retourne à ses recherches...*

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ah non je proteste, ce n'est pas le même code utilisé. 
> J'ai déjà fait le tour des différents symboles et codes (runes naines, elfique, symbole de Tabula Rasa, Stargate, Seigneur des anneaux, etc...) et rien ne correspond à ceux utilisé dans ce message scrypté.
> *Retourne à ses recherches...*


"_Vous voyez les enfants la pipe à crack c'est dangereux aussi_"

----------


## Logan

> Et Logan arrête de le tourmenter.


 ::huh::   ::blink::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> "_Vous voyez les enfants la pipe à crack c'est dangereux aussi_"


_"Et s'auto sucer faut pas le faire"_

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Nan, t'es sur la blacklist... C'est fichu pour toi.


Mon Dieu, ça ne va faire qu'alimenter ma paranoïa ... ::mellow::

----------


## Hellminster

Hier en revoyant Indiana Jones et les 13 crânes de cristal, je me suis aperçu qu' une des répliques mentionnait clairement notre magajine préféré.
" Gunther on nous Kanarde, PC-vous !!"
Je suis certain que la webcam et les crânes sont liés par une force supérieure (19.5, 30 min, compte prémium ?). 
Moi je chercherai de ce coté là.

----------

